# bobbin trouble



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does the tension on the bobbin case wear out over time? I have one and it just isn't right. I've tighten it as much as it will go, but it still does not have the proper tension on it.

I guess I should say that the issue is that the thread, bobbin, is pulling through to the top of my design.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure, but check to see if there is a piece of lint in under the tensioner first. Also you can take off the piece that puts tension on the bobbin thread, bend it with a pair of needle nose pliers and it will work better. You can actually use a bobbin casing until it turns brown and the pig tail falls off. Then you kind of have to get a new one.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, I'll try that. I don't have a pig tail on mine.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

that didn't work.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I too would suspect that it was lint build up under the tension spring (where you adjust the tension with the screw) on the bobbin. Gently lift it up and brush it out with your cleaning brush.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Buechee said:


> I don't have a pig tail on mine.


I've never seen a functioning bobbin casing that didn't have a pigs tail on it. Are you sure?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

The brother and babylock 6 needle machines use bobbins with out pigtails. or we take them off


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> The brother and babylock 6 needle machines use bobbins with out pigtails. or we take them off


Depigtailing a bobbin casing is just plain wrong. On our list of things to make right, the Tea Party will address this issue.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I remove lint from mine often but after extensive use its a good idea to replace them. They are fairly cheap and you'll probably discover that your machine runs better. I always stock some spare ones.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

dan-ann said:


> The brother and babylock 6 needle machines use bobbins with out pigtails. or we take them off


Thank you. That made it easier than trying to explain it. Where can I get new ones from? I have a brothers 6 needle and I cleaned it, but it still pulls through.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Allstitch- you need the style L I buy the standard pigtail ones take a pair of pliers and wiggle it till it comes off and then smooth the spot with a little file. These are much cheaper then what you can get from babylock or brother and work just fine. been doing it for years. got this infor the the pr600 forum- buy 3-5 and keep them on hand


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would definately hesitate before buying a bobbin case with a pigtail and removing it. Only buy ones specifically meant for the Brother/Babylock machine or you might have problems. I had a shop give me the wrong case (without a pigtail) and it bent the cutter on my PR600.


----------



## stitch187 (Nov 15, 2010)

The pigtail is there to help with keeping tension steady. After getting and new bobbin case, and keeping the pigtail intact, you may want to look into the TOWA bobbin case tension gauge. Adjust the bobbins throughout the day according to fabric thickness and design is common and good practice.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

stitch187 said:


> The pigtail is there to help with keeping tension steady. After getting and new bobbin case, and keeping the pigtail intact, you may want to look into the TOWA bobbin case tension gauge. Adjust the bobbins throughout the day according to fabric thickness and design is common and good practice.


I use Magna-Glide bobbins and they tell you remove the pigtail. They have great tension on them to start.
I think I may have it fixed. Need to run a test.

Thanks Sally, but I already use All-Stitch. They are very good to me.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I re-did the steps and this time it worked. I don't know what I did wrong the first time. 

Hey, thanks to you all and to you all thanks.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

We run Magna bobbins never saw anything bout removing pig tail. I know you remove the tension spring from inside the case.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm with you on that, Red Fox.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

Bobbin Case should be replaced Often...Well what Is often?
After a good clean they never see to be the same....at least for Me.
A 4 dollar bobbin case is nothing if it cause you 20 hours of headache hell and using words you should not be using.
I try and see how Long I can go until I FEEL its time to switch...knowing how much Money I made and divide that $4 bucks into it......
I have found a technique that help extend the Life.....Loosen the screw all But NOT all the way and BLOW with compressed air all under the tension arm do NOT put anything under ....then re tighten.
Also Bottom line.
if you can NOT tighten it no matter how tight you turn....there is something underneath the tension arm.
the tension screw should be very sensitive.


----------

